# Abu CS to CT parts source



## sixtysevensg (Aug 27, 2016)

So I scored a cheap 6500C3 and I thought it'd be fun to convert it. Mainly looking for the bar, studs, handle and bearings. What are some US based places to get the parts? Everything I have been able to find has been in the UK and I'd rather keep it at home, if possible.

Or, if anyone has said parts just laying around, let me know.

Thank's y'all!


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

UK is where these parts are made.

BlackDog Tackle is where I buy from.


----------



## sixtysevensg (Aug 27, 2016)

That's what I have been seeing. How quick is the shipping? Is that Pimp My Reel guy still around too?


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Maybe give Joe Moore of One More Cast a shot. He might be able to help.


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Joe Moore would be a good source. So would Ryan White of Hatteras Jack's tackle store in Rodanthe, NC.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

There are three CT cages on ebay right now all in the UK of course..

Do a Search on ebay using ABU CT you should be able to find them from there..


----------



## mossers (Sep 15, 2009)

sixtysevensg said:


> So I scored a cheap 6500C3 and I thought it'd be fun to convert it. Mainly looking for the bar, studs, handle and bearings. What are some US based places to get the parts? Everything I have been able to find has been in the UK and I'd rather keep it at home, if possible.
> 
> Or, if anyone has said parts just laying around, let me know.
> 
> Thank's y'all!


Dads ole tackle


----------



## JDimig (Jan 23, 2004)

I think the CT frame from the late model reels interchange with the older Swedish stuff. Call Ryan at Hatteras Jacks.




__





Frame 6500Ct [811529] for Abu Garcia Outdoor Recreations | eReplacement Parts


Buy a Abu Garcia Frame 6500Ct [811529] for your Abu Garcia Outdoor Recreation - We have the parts and diagrams to make your repairs easy.




www.ereplacementparts.com


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Give Hookless.com a try. Jerry has Abu parts and upgrades.


----------



## sixtysevensg (Aug 27, 2016)

JDimig said:


> I think the CT frame from the late model reels interchange with the older Swedish stuff. Call Ryan at Hatteras Jacks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just in there last week and it never even dawned on me to ask!


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Ryan keeps lots of Abu reel parts and he likes to fiddle and hot rod reels. Definitely call him.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

I have a bunch of Swiss Abu's and I just pull off the level winds, tape up the frame holes where the pawl gearing went, remove the level wind gearing on the clicker side to remove any spool drag, then it's good to go. Sometimes I add a mono mag (SurfcastProShop). These are good casting reels that won't break the bank and are capable of serious distance. Load up with good mono and a shock leader and yer good to go. Not as wonderful as an Akios Shuttle, but darned good for serious surf fishing. Oh yeah, all my revolver reels are lefties.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

I've used cages and end plates from UK based Rocket Reels to convert 5500 and 6500 Abu C3 reels into excellent "shuttle" reels. Not cheap. It'll run about $225 for the parts and shipping to the East Coast USA. But the results are nothing less than stellar.


----------

